# lighting question...



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a 29 gal long with two sun paq 65 watt 6700k & 10000k daylight cfl, i got laterite and flourite sub, using the nutrafin hagen c02 system with some excel, I have about 20 plants in the tank, mostly low light stuff that's growing pretty good (except the dwarf hair grass and micro swords) , the tank been up for 4 weeks now, had some early algae issues that cleared up, got some hair algae growing on my micro sword right now, my question is can light affect the design of leaves of plants? i got plants in my tank that's a completely different design then when I put them in, and I got roots shooting out of background plants all the way to the top, i dose with trace and seachem comp, is that enough for my plants to thrive off of with that light?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Sicamore Tree,

That is a lot of light using only DIY CO2. When I first started I did DIY with about 2 watts per gallon and I had to keep my photoperiod very short (5 hours) to avoid plant nutrient deficiencies and algae issues.

I would suggest dropping down to one bulb if possible and start with a 5 hour photoperiod. Old leaves will not change but see how new leaves that are formed are shaped.

Here is an excellent article on a "Light Limited Aquarium" by Tom Barr and how to adjust the photoperiod for optimum growth with minimum algae.

45 Gallon using Flourish Comprehensive, Excel, and DIY CO2


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

